# Ribs for dinner



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just put them back in the smoker to finish them off. They will be good with potato salad,mac salad and baked beans.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What time are we eating?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Them is looking good, how about sharing your receipt for them?:thumbup:
hard to tell with these eyes, pork or beef?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a pork guy when it comes to ribs.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

